# Rip's many mallet misdeads



## ripjack13

Ok so here's the process on how I first started to make a mallet. I started out with a chunk of cherry. My bandsaw blade guide bearing pooped out,






so, I went old school and sawed it up by handsaw...


 





As @Don Ratcliff noted, my cut line was off, but that's only because my buddy James was helping me....













After the block was all cut and planed, it looked very plain, Although it it is a good block, it was not what I was looking for.







So, I decided to cut up another chunk since I was already ready already...
no pix of the cuts, I think James took over then...but here's the aftermath of the sugar maple I used...
I cut a 5 degree angle for the face. Filed and planed it smooth...




I soaked the bug hole with ca... 


 






The hole is drilled and I'm starting to lay out the chamfer lines...


 

However....the next day after cutting, this happened...


 








With a frown on my face, I decided to bring out the big guns...
stay tuned...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 10 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## ClintW

Ah yes. I had the same thing begin to happen on a mallet I made a few years ago. Caught it early enough to fill the hairline cracks with CA. upon which I added a liberal dose of BLO to all faces. I think it would be best if after cutting the block to size to throw it in a plastic bag or even coat ends in wax and let it sit for a few weeks to equilibrate. That large block of wood surely has some residual moisture in it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Looks ta me like ya need a moisture meter!!  Guide bearing is available at local bearing store.  Make my shoulder hurt just looking at all that hand sawing. I made 2 mallets -sent one and kept one at last mallet swap- The one matt made me is sorta big but mighty cool.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Mike1950 said:


> Looks ta me like ya need a moisture meter!!  Guide bearing is available at local bearing store.  Make my shoulder hurt just looking at all that hand sawing. I made 2 mallets -sent one and kept one at last mallet swap- The one matt made me is sorta big but mighty cool.



I have one. It read 12% moisture. about as dry as it gets in my cellar...and the bearings I ordered from amazon. 10 for cheap, so I'm set if it happens again...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> I have one. It read 12% moisture. about as dry as it gets in my cellar...and the bearings I ordered from amazon. 10 for cheap, so I'm set if it happens again...


was the inside 10%- if so- must have been a lot of stress in that wood?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13

Mike1950 said:


> was the inside 10%- if so- must have been a lot of stress in that wood?



Only checked it the one time....
Next I will check twice, cut once....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Strider

Waiting for the news!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

My experiences with cherry are if I look at it it cracks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Try snakewood, it never cracks.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I hear tell he has a big'ol chunk of koa... Could it be? Will he? Nahh... I dunno, he is kind'a goofy...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Here's the big guns....
Lignum head and handle....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Here's the big guns....
> Lignum head and handle....View attachment 146136


Ok, I am in this now and you are sending it to me. I will send you a hammer too...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

That's a peek for ya....more to come tomorrow ....
My shoulder is about to fall off....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> That's a peek for ya....more to come tomorrow ....
> My shoulder is about to fall off....


Yeah, I bet short quick movements of your arm back and forth in front of you is something that you are really out of shape with...

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13

One more peek.....

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Yeah, I bet short quick movements of your arm back and forth in front of you is something that you are really out of shape with...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier

I can be bought for a pairing with @ripjack13

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Be like havin a steel hammer handle.... Leave it to carpenter....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> Be like havin a steel hammer handle.... Leave it to carpenter....


Shhh, that's what I am sending him...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Mike1950 said:


> Be like havin a steel hammer handle.... Leave it to carpenter....



I hate estwings.....The Dead On Tools is my favorite hammer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mmmmm.....more mallet material....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Mmmmm.....more mallet material....
> 
> View attachment 146159


You got enough wood to make half a dozen mallets there big guy... Glad to see you are planning ahead...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> You got enough wood to make half a dozen mallets there big guy... Glad to see you are planning ahead...



Hence the title of this topic....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Should i ask what happened to lv?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Mike1950 said:


> Should i ask what happened to lv?



Go ahead and ask....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Go ahead and ask....



I'm Skeeered

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Looks like you are going Brink school with this build. you know what they say, "Ain't no school like the @Brink school." and by they I mean just the monkey.

@rocky1 I think we need a good emoticon that is a monkey, what do you have in that bag O'tricks of yours? Perhaps we could get a mod to add it to the permanent selections available to the common folks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Mike1950 said:


> Should i ask what happened to lv?



@Mrs RipJack13 commandeered it as a tool to try to keep Marc in line.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13




----------



## phinds

Just FYI Marc, that's verawood, not lignum

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

phinds said:


> Just FYI Marc, that's verawood, not lignum



Aha....I got it from woodcraft in 95...they called it lignum...so I went went with that...


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13

Ok...I'm done for the night.
I could only fit the tip in...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> I hate estwings.....The Dead On Tools is my favorite hammer.




I've always wanted my Dad's Estwing hammer since first using it back in the 60's


----------



## steve bellinger

ripjack13 said:


> I hate estwings.....The Dead On Tools is my favorite hammer.


I woun't use anything but a estwing. been using them for 40 years.


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> I've always wanted my Dad's Estwing hammer since first using it back in the 60's



To each their own. Personally I hated the pinging noise they made everytime you struck something....
PING!
PING!
PING!
GRRRRRRRRR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger

ripjack13 said:


> To each their own. Personally I hated the pinging noise they made everytime you struck something....
> PING!
> PING!
> PING!
> GRRRRRRRRR


i knew you most likely were gonna say that. Been hearing that for ever.LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I bet the only way @ripjack13 was able to stay in the lines was draw them on after he drilled the hole!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I bet the only way @ripjack13 was able to stay in the lines was draw them on after he drilled the hole!


He was a framer, what else would you expect.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

WOW! I’m impressed...Marc is going old school and all out on this mallet swap...I’m digging it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I bet the only way @ripjack13 was able to stay in the lines was draw them on after he drilled the hole!





Mike1950 said:


> He was a framer, what else would you expect.



Isn't that how you're sposta do it?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 146178



I've got a square just like that..


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> I've got a square just like that..



I use it as much as possible. I also have a larger one 2" x 4" , but I don't use it at all..
How's yours holding up?


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> I use it as much as possible. I also have a larger one 2" x 4" , but I don't use it at all..
> How's yours holding up?



I use it all the time, still tight and accurate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

As I was sanding the handle today, I noticed some lines in the grain. I thought it was my file marks, but they went all the way around. Weird...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I got the mallet head all filed and sanded...

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Now I need to put it together. Stay tuned....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> As I was sanding the handle today, I noticed some lines in the grain. I thought it was my file marks, but they went all the way around. Weird...
> 
> View attachment 146299


Looks like bamboo. Did you want a bamboo handle?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Aha! And Paul said it was verawood....lol
Silly....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Gee I think you have to redo the handle...it has a flaw in it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> Gee I think you have to redo the handle...it has a flaw in it.
> 
> View attachment 146323


That's what any self respecting wood worker would do...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Spinartist

Doesn't look anything like that AWESOME piece of curly camphor I sent you!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> Doesn't look anything like that AWESOME piece of curly camphor I sent you!!



It's aclimating....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> Doesn't look anything like that AWESOME piece of curly camphor I sent you!!


This is what he is going to end up with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Gee I think you have to redo the handle...it has a flaw in it.
> 
> View attachment 146323


That's where I welded it together...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

WHAT...you couldn’t find a piece long enough for a handle?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> That's what any self respecting wood worker would do...


Yep but we are talkin about Marc.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## wade

Don Ratcliff said:


> Try snakewood, it never cracks.


----------



## ripjack13

@wade !!! I see you....
Come on in....
The water great!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

I started another mallet today. I put a little different "spin" on it. I saw this design at my local museum in their case. I like it. very simple yet effective.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I have used that kind fishing...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> I have used that kind fishing...



Hahahahaa......hey wait a minute...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Hahahahaa......hey wait a minute...


If you make a really tiny one, send it to Canada for the brick truck tire thumper since @Kenbo forgot to make one. Btw, did anyone else think the blocks should have been banded to the pallet, when I look at the straps this is what I see.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo

Don Ratcliff said:


> If you make a really tiny one, send it to Canada for the brick truck tire thumper since @Kenbo forgot to make one. Btw, did anyone else think the blocks should have been banded to the pallet, when I look at the straps this is what I see.
> 
> 
> View attachment 146465




Where the hell is the "screw you" button?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kenbo said:


> Where the hell is the "screw you" button?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Kenbo said:


> Where the hell is the "screw you" button?



Same button as the warning for incoming nuclear missiles. Right, @Don Ratcliff ?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

I thought that was the same as the ban button?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> I thought that was the same as the ban button?




Oooooohhhhh. I forgot that I possess those magical powers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kenbo said:


> Oooooohhhhh. I forgot that I possess those magical powers.


They're over rated Ken. It's more fun to make them miserable enough to leave on their own will....

Reactions: Agree 3 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Kenbo said:


> Where the hell is the "screw you" button?


You need clyde



 

you can borrow him!!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Drying....
CA & blo on the left. 
Poly on the right....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier

I won’t say what the one on the right looks like

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

One done....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> I won’t say what the one on the right looks like


Looks like a pecker mill...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

There is going to eventually be a mallet made from all these parts, right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

It's possible....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> I won’t say what the one on the right looks like




What you see in it is usually what you are most interested in...

Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## phinds

OK, there are countries where handling this could get you in trouble:

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist

phinds said:


> OK, there are countries where handling this could get you in trouble:
> View attachment 146555




Again... What you see in it is usually what you are most interested in...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## frankp

Phinds, my brother used to make decent money selling those... very similar to that one! :)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13

A lil ca to see the grain....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Hey @Mike1950 what kind of handle does this look like?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds

frankp said:


> Phinds, my brother used to make decent money selling those... very similar to that one! :)


Hey, don't tell me about your family's abominations, I've got enough trouble with my own

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Hey @Mike1950 what kind of handle does this look like?


A red one

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mike1950 said:


> A red one

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

I forgot....you're not a framer....lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> I forgot....you're not a framer....lol


No kidding- I have a ruler.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

@Kenbo


----------



## ripjack13

Almost done sanding....


----------



## phinds

ripjack13 said:


>


Now THAT'S the way a shop is supposed to look !

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## steve bellinger

ripjack13 said:


> @Kenbo
> 
> View attachment 146654


ha that looks a lot like the inside of my work truck.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1

The Connetican! said:


> Hey Kenbo!!



Damn you cleaned up a little!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Oopsie.....


----------



## Lou Currier

What...did you hit it with that fancy mallet?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> What...did you hit it with that fancy mallet?




Hit what?  That's a pict of a gold bar he has where he chipped off the corner to buy his wife dinner at a fancy restaurant!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I just figured he didnt know what end to hit, lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU**

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13

Well I'm done for the day.....
Son of a.....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Well....at least this topic is living up to it's name.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Lmao, at least you can bone up on your grinding skills, don't overheat it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Lmao, at least you can bone up on your grinding skills, don't overheat it!



How far up can I go? It's fixable ?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sure it's fixable, just keep a when h cup nearby and go slow, grind a little and wuench, grind a little and quench, repeat as necessary.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Ok...will do. 


Tomorrow ....I'm done with it for tonight.

Thanks Greg....


----------



## ripjack13

In the last pic, it looks like there was a weak spot....


----------



## Lou Currier

Not a weak spot...too much force from that fancy mallet you were using

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

You waz using it bass-ackwards! 
& Dude, stop chewing on your cuticles...


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's not a pry bar! Was probably hardened but not tempered.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Welder up!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Buy a mortise chisel. You will just break it again. Damn framers , one solution to everything- get a bigger hammer and hit it harder.......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> You waz using it bass-ackwards!
> & Dude, stop chewing on your cuticles...



I dont chew...I pick. It's gotten worse since I been out of work.


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> It's not a pry bar! Was probably hardened but not tempered.



I was trying to get it unstuck....not prying...


----------



## ripjack13

Mike1950 said:


> Buy a mortise chisel. You will just break it again. Damn framers , one solution to everything- get a bigger hammer and hit it harder.......



Oh good idea....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

On a positive note, you don't have to worry about that little corner you knocked off earlier, any more!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> On a positive note, you don't have to worry about that little corner you knocked off earlier, any more!



I was wondering when I'd hear that.....lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Times like this a guy really should have one of those old treadle type grinding wheels. Long, slow speed surface, doesn't generate much heat. Set it up with a drip cup just above the grinding surface and it doesn't generate any. Have the stone, I just don't have the treadle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

rocky1 said:


> On a positive note, you don't have to worry about that little corner you knocked off earlier, any more!



Yes but he would just break it again- remember- he is a FRAMER... a mortise chisel is a permanent solution.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mike1950 said:


> a mortise chisel is a permanent solution.



ok....without me looking it up. school me on this mortise chisel. what's the difference in it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> ok....without me looking it up. school me on this mortise chisel. what's the difference in it?


a mortise chisel to put it simply is a chisel for makin mortises........ 

see pic below- steep bevel and thick so it does not turn into expensive nail when framers use it. I say the jokingly but it is a true statement. In the old days they drilled no holes- just used an appropriately sized mortise chisel and started whacking on it. actually a sharp high quality mortise chisel makes quick work out of making square holes. a bench chisel almost always turns into a stuck nail........

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Mike1950

A bench chisel by design is not really made for heavy hammer hits. I t is for more refined chiseling. Something that needs more control. Does not take much to get them stuck doing what you were doing and to get unstuck, they do not bend they break. A mortise chisel with steep bevel cuts fibers forward as it is driven down and tends to bounce back out of hole. Sorta like useing a big bolt as a nail, ya just cannot stick it. Some mortise chisels are huge for big holes. It is yhe perfect chisel for a framer. Even a bigger hammer will not screw it up....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

How bout this one?


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13

That one was in my gramps toolbox.


----------



## ripjack13

And this one too....


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 146927


Now that is a mortise chisel

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Sharpen it and ya got a good square hole makin chisel. First one is another expensive nail.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Fixed the broken one....

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Fixed the broken one....
> 
> 
> View attachment 146930



Yeppers- now ya got a shorter nail.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Almost done with the second one...

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Almost done with the second one...
> 
> View attachment 147047



how many tools did Ya break?  ooppps.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Mike1950 said:


> how many tools did Ya break?  ooppps.....



Only 2....a nice fine edge file, and my chisel. 
Instead of me going to my cry room, you should send me a consolation package of some of that sweet looking burl to make me feel better about my many mallet misdeeds, and your continuous harassment of my framer background...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Only 2....a nice fine edge file, and my chisel.
> Instead of me going to my cry room, you should send me a consolation package of some of that sweet looking burl to make me feel better about my many mallet misdeeds, and your continuous harassment of my framer background...


I miss the duckman- I loved calling him a plumber....

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

He came back a lil while ago. Made another account. Wonder what happened to em?


----------



## ripjack13

Found em....

https://woodbarter.com/members/duckman.4883/

https://woodbarter.com/members/davduckman2010.653/

I thought Scott merged em a while ago. Hmmmm.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13

Now to try it out on the last one!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 147062
> 
> View attachment 147063
> 
> View attachment 147064
> 
> View attachment 147065
> 
> View attachment 147066



Now that is PRETTTTY!!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> Almost done with the second one...
> 
> View attachment 147047



Technically wasn’t that the first one


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Technically wasn’t that the first one



Nope. Technically that was the 3rd one.
Cherry block. Too plain.
Spalted maple cracked.
Lignum...
the fish beater...
And the walnut/padauk...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Hmmm...must have lost track

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Nope. Technically that was the 3rd one.
> Cherry block. Too plain.
> Spalted maple cracked.
> Lignum...
> the fish beater...
> And the walnut/padauk...


Over achiever...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## cabomhn

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 147062
> 
> View attachment 147063
> 
> View attachment 147064
> 
> View attachment 147065
> 
> View attachment 147066



Wow that block has some beautiful color to it. Nice mallet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 147269


You cut that by hand didn't you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Well yea....was i sposta use my feet?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Well yea....was i sposta use my feet?


So its handcrafted wood now? How primitive of you...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> So its handcrafted wood now? How primitive of you...




No, not handcrafted...a rustically unrefined shop made cellulose mallet....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> No, not handcrafted...a rustically unrefined shop made cellulose mallet....



But is it Artisanal????

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Tee hee....


----------



## rocky1

I don't know about artisinal, but it's about to be repurposed... It used to be a 2x4, it's fixin to be a hammer!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> I don't know about artisinal, but it's about to be repurposed... It used to be a 2x4, it's fixin to be a hammer!


Did he break another one that now needs fixing? 

Marc, braddah! If no can no can. Da kine kicking you okole.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Ok...the last mallet has been finished.
My shop is back to normal...for now. I'm going to clean it!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Rats....
Michele wants a mallet to smash crackers n chocolate and other stuff.....

Ok....one more to go then....


Then I'm cleaning it up!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Hey @Don Ratcliff look what I found!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Hey @Don Ratcliff look what I found!
> 
> View attachment 147313


that's it? you didn't look hard enough....


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Rats....
> Michele wants a mallet to smash crackers n chocolate and other stuff.....
> 
> Ok....one more to go then....
> 
> 
> Then I'm cleaning it up!!



Ya might want to be careful with this one- I wonder if it is not going to be used on a certain un-named framer's hard head........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

I think I should be ok.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

THat is nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 147062
> 
> View attachment 147063
> 
> View attachment 147064
> 
> View attachment 147065
> 
> View attachment 147066


I wanted to say, I've seen some incredible projects here on WB. But my friend, the simple elegance of this just blows me away. Great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger

Clay3063 said:


> I wanted to say, I've seen some incredible projects here on WB. But my friend, the simple elegance of this just blows me away. Great job!


yep and it's mine all mine. Woops wrong mallet mines better

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

steve bellinger said:


> yep and it's mine all mine. Woops wrong mallet mines better



That handle came out awesome. I have to make another one. I got a buddy in ohio who has some nice thick leather scraps he can send me. I wish I had em sooner or I would have put some on the other side of yours...


----------



## ripjack13

Clay3063 said:


> I wanted to say, I've seen some incredible projects here on WB. But my friend, the simple elegance of this just blows me away. Great job!



Thanks clay. It is a hefty sucker too. I was thinking of checkering some of the handle. It's too smooth....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Blueglass said:


> THat is nice.


Thanks Les....


----------



## steve bellinger

ripjack13 said:


> That handle came out awesome. I have to make another one. I got a buddy in ohio who has some nice thick leather scraps he can send me. I wish I had em sooner or I would have put some on the other side of yours...


heck man if I had known you wanted some leather, I would of sent ya what I have left. My brother sent me a big chunk just for your mallet. Still have a piece about 10x5. Also have that black holie Cadillac seat leather,I used on the bottom of that little pen holder.


----------



## ripjack13

steve bellinger said:


> heck man if I had known you wanted some leather, I would of sent ya what I have left. My brother sent me a big chunk just for your mallet. Still have a piece about 10x5. Also have that black holie Cadillac seat leather,I used on the bottom of that little pen holder.



Rats...oh well....

the pen holder is upgraded to a shelf that the wife has. She said it will look better there than full of pens....


----------



## steve bellinger

ripjack13 said:


> Rats...oh well....
> 
> the pen holder is upgraded to a shelf that the wife has. She said it will look better there than full of pens....


well if she ain't gonna use it for the pen holder,I guess you'll have to make her a small oggie style bowl for it to sit in. Lol


----------



## ripjack13

steve bellinger said:


> well if she ain't gonna use it for the pen holder,I guess you'll have to make her a small oggie style bowl for it to sit in. Lol



Oh good idea....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> Hey @Don Ratcliff look what I found!
> 
> View attachment 147313


I have been in that cave. It looks like Nikki's living room after @Tony cleans up the house...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> I have been in that cave. It looks like Nikki's living room after @Tony cleans up the house...



Ya, like that would ever happen.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> I have been in that cave. It looks like Nikki's living room after @Tony cleans up the house...



It's not about how the cave looks....its about the quality of projects the cave puts out....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> It's not about how the cave looks....its about the quality of projects the cave puts out....


What's the tittle of this thread again?


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> What's the tittle of this thread again?




Dang D, why you gotta go n put a gray cloud in my blue sky....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

